# Mitsubishi L200 Twin Cab Build



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

This is my '91 Mistubishi L200 Twin cab (or Mighty Max/Dodge D50 for you US guys) daily driver/project car. 
















I've lost count of how many times I've pulled this thing to bits, but hopefully this time, once the stereo is completed, I can call it done!
This is the last setup I had. I had no idea about building boxes back then, so after putting up with it sounding like **** for way to long the decision was made to scrap it all and start over.


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

I've had to change directions a few times and alter things along the way, ie cutting up the base and box after finding they were too big to get though the door! It's getting there now though.


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

Making the centre console


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

Doors

























































So that's about as far along as I am right now. Here's more pics of various stages for anyone who can be bothered looking ITS2LO pictures by vonMako - Photobucket

Thanks for looking!
Nath


----------



## ctrhenry (Jul 16, 2006)

i hate that that truck and the twin cab isuzu were never sold here.


need more photos of the BSA please



awesome fabrication work.


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

sinister-kustoms said:


> Making the centre console



I really like yer console! Its nice to see some FG work that has some definition and shape as opposed to the soft, doughy forms you commonly see.


----------



## lashlee (Aug 16, 2007)

Sweet install, especially since we don't get some of the cooler cars available!!! Good job on the fiberglass work!!


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

Your woodworking skills are awesome. If I had those kinds of skills it would open up a whole new world for some creative projects. Being held back by woodworking skills sucks.


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

Wow! Lotsa inspiration here! I want to do a custom glass console badly, but I'm lazy!


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

Cool work,...
but I spent more time perving on your BSA there, gives us a nice photo of that will ya?


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

Cheers guys. Will get some pics up of the b'za soon!
A-pillars are done
































































Also second set of tweets mounted in the stock speaker locations


----------



## Starlet-SQ (Apr 19, 2008)

what is the goal for this install
just show? or sound quality?
just wondering
i've always liked these pick ups.....sweet n u can do alot wid them
i would only use 1 tweet and put a midrange speaker in the dash
might give it a better sound??,,,
just my opinion
KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK THOUGH


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

Major kudos on the custom fab work, it looks awesome so far


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

Starlet-SQ said:


> what is the goal for this install
> just show? or sound quality?
> just wondering
> i've always liked these pick ups.....sweet n u can do alot wid them
> ...


It's just for show really man. When I brought the truck, it came with all the gear really badly installed so I ripped it all out and started again....and then ripped it all out and started *AGAIN!* :laugh: I know it won't win any competitions but I'm just working with what I've got.
The ultimate goal for the truck is just get it done and sold. I have a '58 VW ragtop that I need to get on the road before April next year which will be funded by the truck.


----------



## SpecV (Mar 26, 2009)

Man I love the doors so far, cannot wait to see how they end up!


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

good job on the work. People just dont have a clue how much time is involved in this type of work. I spent an entire week builing a center console box in a friends Dakota RT reg cab. It was nice when we finished but lots of work and sanding LOL. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Starlet-SQ (Apr 19, 2008)

sinister-kustoms said:


> It's just for show really man. When I brought the truck, it came with all the gear really badly installed so I ripped it all out and started again....and then ripped it all out and started *AGAIN!* :laugh: I know it won't win any competitions but I'm just working with what I've got.
> The ultimate goal for the truck is just get it done and sold. I have a '58 VW ragtop that I need to get on the road before April next year which will be funded by the truck.



True......
so in the end you will be selling the truck
too bad though......
but still nice install


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

Door cards are pretty much done. Got the pods molded into the cards. Map pockets and one door panel are covered. Ran out of staples doing the map pockets so havn't quite finished the first door panel. The vinyl job isn't mint, there's a few wrinkles here and there but pretty stoaked with the finish considering it's a one piece wrap and the multiple curves.
































Itching to get the speakers in and see how they sound!


----------



## kota_sounds (Apr 21, 2008)

man that looks great, where did you get the vinal for the doors? im just guessing its vinal at least


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

kota_sounds said:


> man that looks great, where did you get the vinal for the doors? im just guessing its vinal at least


Thanks man. I got the vinyl from TradeMe (NZ's version of Ebay). Was $150NZD for a 10 metre roll...local upholstery shops sell it for $25-30 p/metre!

Not a huge update, but I do have everything hooked up and working! Sounds pretty good for what I am working with. The first time the missus heard them running, she asks 'Where is the centre speaker hidden?'. That must count for something right!? :laugh:
Not alot of pictures to show you guys. I still need to finish the sub boxes and console (cosmeticly), so you'll have to wait a little longer for them!
The few pics I do have....
X-overs for the front stage mounted inside the factory kick panels
















And relocating the sub amp gain control (Lanzar could have made it 1/3 of the size it was without any ploblems!).


----------



## brad0069 (Jun 11, 2009)

Sweet truck! coming along very nicely. great job


----------



## honza440 (Aug 22, 2009)

like your remote control, nice work


----------



## hot wheels (Sep 19, 2009)

serious work you have given yourself fella shame your only going to sell it when finished got to ask WHY?

time material effort surely it would of been better seling it with the old system in place and be done


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

stinky06 said:


> ...for the challenge? for the love of DIYing? some people just enjoy building stuff.


Precisely my dear Watson! I just love building **** and hate sitting around doing nothing. Even when I try to relax, my brain starts working and I'll come up with another cool idea, so then I get all excited and have to go make it! :laugh:

It will be sad to see this truck go after all the hard work that's gone into it, but I've got alot of money tied up in it so to get some other projects finished, I have to sacrifice this one. The way I see it though, is the next one will just be bigger and better!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

hot wheels said:


> serious work you have given yourself fella shame your only going to sell it when finished got to ask WHY?
> 
> time material effort surely it would of been better seling it with the old system in place and be done


...for the challenge? for the love of DIYing? some people just enjoy building stuff.

keep it up sinister!!!


----------



## hot wheels (Sep 19, 2009)

sinister-kustoms said:


> Precisely my dear Watson! I just love building **** and hate sitting around doing nothing. Even when I try to relax, my brain starts working and I'll come up with another cool idea, so then I get all excited and have to go make it! :laugh:
> 
> It will be sad to see this truck go after all the hard work that's gone into it, but I've got alot of money tied up in it so to get some other projects finished, I have to sacrifice this one. The way I see it though, is the next one will just be bigger and better!



i can understand your love of the build fella i'm 200hrs in on my latest effort (there is a link in my signiture) but i've made the commitment for me to enjoy not for another hope i didn't come accross all negative i'm loving what your doing but just as i said if you'd sold it the way it was then you'd be already balls deep inn your next project anyway

looking forward to seeing and learning more from you fella and keep it up top work for sure


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

hot wheels said:


> i can understand your love of the build fella i'm 200hrs in on my latest effort (there is a link in my signiture) but i've made the commitment for me to enjoy not for another hope i didn't come across all negative i'm loving what your doing but just as i said if you'd sold it the way it was then you'd be already balls deep inn your next project anyway
> 
> looking forward to seeing and learning more from you fella and keep it up top work for sure


Loving the van mate! I'll be keeping an eye on that one.

Yea I understand what you're saying. I've thought about selling it as is many a time, but let's just say I'm a stubborn c*nt (think it's my Scottish heratige :laugh and the ***** has fought me every step of the way, so getting it finished before I flick it on means I win the war!
Never back down. Never give in. NO SURRENDER!!


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

I've had the sounds in for about a month and a half now, just to dial it all in and make sure it all sounds sweet before finishing up the boxes....it sounds good!
The imaging from the front components is awesome, really crisp and clear. As for the subs, well they get kinda loud! I think I got the boxes pretty much spot on. They get hellishly low (Beastie Boy's Intergalactic makes your guts rumble) but something abit heavier like Megadeath still sounds nice a tight which suprised me considering the size and tuning of the boxes.
Anyway, onto some pics.

The setup for the last month and a bit








Some amps, wiring and the aluminum bus bar I made for the power cables

















Then I stripped it all out again this weekend to start finishing up the console and boxes.
I was going to use a round polished aluminum trim ring that we sell at work fro around the gearshift, but it looked out of place being so shiny and everything else being so rectangular so I made one up that suits the rest interor and flushed it into the console.
























I had the gearshift boot made up a while ago. Today I tried stapeling it to my leg








Got it right second time round :laugh:


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

Got a crap load of sanding done on the console this weekend. The front part is almost done aswell as the transition to the rear section.
This thing is huge. Standing on end, it's 6'7"!








































Hopefully after next weekend, I'll have these bit wrapped up and move onto the boxes.


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

wow, long time no update!

I've kind of changed direction on this one. A twin cab with no rear seat kind of defeats the purpose, so I've stuck the seat back in. 
I didn't want all my work to go to waste, so I'm keeping the console, and modifying the lower section from the sub setup to fit the seat.
Started with this








After some work with the BFH








And 6 cut-off disks and a few flapper disks later, had this
















All ready to start building it up to match the seat nicely.

Now I couldn't go from having good bass, to no bass, so decided I'd throw an 8" behind the seat. I scored a Rockford Punch 8" from our local trading site for the huge outlay of $6. It arrived last week, but as you can see, well it's rather...um, small. Not to mention old 








That's sitting next to one of the 12's. Apart from being small, I have no idea of the model number/power rating or any other specs so building a decent box would be a bit hit and miss. 
This got me thinking, and I decided **** it, I'm going to make at least one of the 12's fit behind the back seat 
















As you can see there's **** all room there. I need 1.65c/ft to do a ported box for one 12"....right now there's approx 0.6 c/ft.
I've got my work cut out for me!


----------



## crux131 (Feb 27, 2007)

Are you regulations very strict regarding structural modifications?

I have heard the Aussie's have to have their trucks "engineered" or something along those lines, when making chassis mods. Do the same types of Regulations apply in New Zealand?

If they are different, do a blow through. Cut out the back of the cab and front of the bed...then join them with an accordion boot from a camper shop. Build the box in the bed and run both 12's ported into the interior.

Awesome truck BTW. I am truly jealous of the dual cabs. I wish I had one for my 86 mazda.


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

crux131 said:


> Are you regulations very strict regarding structural modifications?
> 
> I have heard the Aussie's have to have their trucks "engineered" or something along those lines, when making chassis mods. Do the same types of Regulations apply in New Zealand?
> 
> ...


Thanks man. Yea, we've got something similar to the Aussies, but not (quite) as strict. Any structural changes or major engine upgrades have to be LVV (Low Volume Vehicle) Certified. It can be a major pain in the ass, but at the end of the day, it keeps any unsafe backyard hackjobs off the road and killing people!

I don't think there's any reason we can't do a blow-thru, but I won't be doing it on this truck. The twin cab beds are small enough as it is, without a huge box taking up half of it!

Got the seat frame done today. Started like this








Stripped down








All finished
















I gained 3" at the bottom and 2" at the top, giving me just under 2 c/ft all up. I've run some numbers through WinISD, and pretty sure I can get both 12's working in there!


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

More progress on the seat of doom!
I've cut 6 of the springs from the seat frame which has given me more room. I havn't added it all up yet, but I'm estimating I've got at least 2.5 c/ft behind the seat now. 
Got the first few layers of glass down this weekend. Threw some Coremat in for some extra rigidity (sp?).
Will get the MDF framework on next weekend and add some more glass.
















Also got the seat base foamed ready to re-shape, and some more work on the console bucket. I've cut it down some to fit a 240V inverter in there aswell.


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

Latest update.
Seat base shaped up and fisrt layer of glass on

































Started the amp rack for the front speaker amps. This will sit behind the seat, under the sub box.









Got the woodwork started and glassed in
















Main baffle cut out and holes cut to flush mount the drivers.
















Measuing volume








I've got just over 2c/ft before displacements. The subs are only .083 c/ft each, but I've also got to flush mount the sub amp into the box as there's nowhere else to put it, so it looks like I'll be leaving it sealed for now.


----------



## Kadyroff (Mar 31, 2009)

very interesting installation!


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

Kadyroff said:


> very interesting installation!


Thanks man.

Next update:

Got the braces cut, duraglassed in place and fiberglassed. Added a few more layers of glass all over for good measure.









































Built up a decent surface around the cutout for the seat latch to give the baffle something to seal against. Again Duraglass and FG'd in place.
















Then went over it with the router to make it flush with the rest of the box.









Second baffle all cut out. Here you can see the cut out for the amp. I was going to mount it on the box, but because of the bracing on the back of the cab, that isn't going to work so I've had to mount the amp lower on the back wall and the box will fit around it.


----------



## crux131 (Feb 27, 2007)

Looking great. Very creative on the seat back modification.


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

That box looks amazing. Can't wait to start my project, finals are done this week.


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

crux131 said:


> Looking great. Very creative on the seat back modification.





MTopper said:


> That box looks amazing. Can't wait to start my project, finals are done this week.


Thanks fellas.

Next update on the truck:

Got the box all sealed up over the weekend ready for a sound off on Sunday...but it sounds like ass  
I'm thinking it's a combination of not enough volume and stuffing too much polyfill in there. 
I didn't have enough time to play around with it before the event, so just entered the sound off with my 10" on the back seat. Did 126db before the amp started going into protection mode :laugh:
























Will try playing with the Seat of Boom this week, but I'm thinking I might have to lose the 12's and find some suitable 10's or 8's. Also looking at upgrading the sub amp. The new Kicker IX amps are looking pretty good and can get them for a sweet price.
Amp rack is in and fuctional. Still go to make the trim panel to hide the 222's and the wiring.








You can also see my budget sound deadening (aka window flashing tape). I can tell you it's not as good as the proper stuff (SS, etc), but if you're on a budget, it definatley makes a difference. I've put 2 layers (3 in some areas where it's overlapped) on the back wall and doors which has made a considerable difference. Knocking on the door now makes a nice solid thud sound, rather that the hollow tin can sound that you got before! :2thumbsup:


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

Right, so I pulled all the polyfill out of the box and re-installed the 12's with some success. It doesn't sound too bad, BUT it's way too boomy for my liking. This might just the box being too small still? Still around 1.2ft^3 short of the specified volume.

Anyway, the simple solution...NEW DRIVERS!
Parcel arrived today








2 new ID10 V.3 D2's

































Tried a few arty-farty shots

























Looking forward to the weekend now so I can get these babies installed. Should be a breath of fresh air after listening to the TS-W's for so long!


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

Got some rings made up to shrink the holes so the ID10's will fit. I made them EXACTLY the same size as the outer hole. They fit in there as tight as a nun's [email protected]#%. I ran some glue round the edge then had to hammer them home to get them to fit. Added another bead of glue for good measure.
The 45 degree chamfer is so I can put some Duraglass in there for a nice seal. I'll add a layer of glass or 2 on the inside to seal iit 100%








































Got the mounting board for the sub-amp trimmed up aswell


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

Looks great, let us know how you like the IDs in a truck. i'm still trying to decide to buy 1(maybe 2) of them or something else


----------



## .BNO. (Nov 8, 2009)

hey bro, solid install, ive seen some of your work on fg forums... lookin real good, i did really am enjoying this install, the fact you have been really left field in regards to the sub enclosure behind inspires me in how i intend to utilize such a small space in my own ride.

Keep it up! 

Next mods body drop and bags? 

Cheers

Dan


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

MTopper said:


> Looks great, let us know how you like the IDs in a truck. i'm still trying to decide to buy 1(maybe 2) of them or something else


Thanks man. I hope to get them installed and the box finished up this weekend.



.BNO. said:


> hey bro, solid install, ive seen some of your work on fg forums... lookin real good, i did really am enjoying this install, the fact you have been really left field in regards to the sub enclosure behind inspires me in how i intend to utilize such a small space in my own ride.
> 
> Keep it up!
> 
> ...


Cheers! If you can't find space, then make space! :laugh:
No bags or BD for this truck unfortunatley. Although once it's all done, I'll think about selling it a doing a bagged truck. I've been wanting to do a bodied Datto 620 with RB20 and Skyline IRS for a while!


----------



## .BNO. (Nov 8, 2009)

sinister-kustoms said:


> Thanks man. I hope to get them installed and the box finished up this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea that would rock, there is guy in nz i cant think of his name but he has been doing some insane truck builds.


but either way bro, keep up the good work, i should have my build up soon as i get teh time and the $$ to start it! 

Dan


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

.BNO. said:


> yea that would rock, there is guy in nz i cant think of his name but he has been doing some insane truck builds.
> 
> but either way bro, keep up the good work, i should have my build up soon as i get teh time and the $$ to start it!
> 
> Dan


Yea there's a few dudes with some sick builds over here right now. You might mean Matt from The Drop Shop though? Check out MTNZ for trucks Kiwi style.


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

We just had a long weekend here. I really wanted to get the box painted with texture-coat but no go thanks to constant rain 
I did get the amp rack all done though. The mis-matched Sony amps has always bugged me, and I wasn't happy with how the RCA's & speaker wiring came out the side of the older XM222, so found another XM222-MK2 and swapped it in after giving both of them a little face lift.
Before:








Old XM on the left. The new one was in bloody good nick!








Sanded the graphics off, then sprayed them satin black.
















Covered the amp rack in black vinyl and wired everything up.
























All reinstalled along with the new JVC KS-AR8001D sub amp to replace the 
POS Lanzar


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

Filler work is all done on the box, ready for texture coat
































Can't wait 'till the ID's are worn in to see what they can really do up loud!


----------



## dohcser (May 25, 2010)

awesome glassing......how did you do the etching on the door to create the flames?


----------



## dohcser (May 25, 2010)

by the way did you use the Pioneers and RF just as references because I see you then upgraded to the ID subs, or did you get bit by the upgrade bug....


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

dohcser said:


> awesome glassing......how did you do the etching on the door to create the flames?


Thanks mate. The door cards I made with 2 layers of 3mm MDF. I cut one full size to fit the door, then made the second layer and reverse cut the flame design out of it and glued them together and covered in vinyl. Pretty simple really!



dohcser said:


> by the way did you use the Pioneers and RF just as references because I see you then upgraded to the ID subs, or did you get bit by the upgrade bug....


I had planned to use the Pioneers, but there wasn't enough volume in the box for them. I got a really good deal on the ID's so I jumped on it. Was WELL worth it!  
Not sure what I was thinking when I brought the RF 8". I still plan on using it now in a T-line enclosure for my home stereo, but there's no way it would have sufficed for what I want in my car system!


----------



## timbo2 (Apr 25, 2009)

looking good man! like what you did with the sony amps... are you sure you dont want to put higher end amps in? the sony 222 are not at the level the install deserves..... but still looks grate im sure you can get it to sound mint!:laugh:


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

timbo2 said:


> looking good man! like what you did with the sony amps... are you sure you dont want to put higher end amps in? the sony 222 are not at the level the install deserves..... but still looks grate im sure you can get it to sound mint!:laugh:


Thanks man, I would LOVE to get some nicer amps but the budget doesn't really allow for it right now. That, and I have NO room to put anything bigger!


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

Good progress today...got the console all wrapped up 
Filler stage all done
























Wrapped


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

(Still got to finish the bucket)
















Couldn't do it in one piece,so had to break out the needle and thread!

















Overall I have to say I'm freaking STOAKED with the outcome! It feels REALLY good after all those hours of sanding finally pay off! 

The rear seat base is 90% done, just need to get the console installed so I can bolt the base to it to get the gap between it and the seat nice.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

wow, i didnt expect a plether finish, thats impressive, i expected you to just spray paint it with the amount of finish work you were doing on it. you def should paint the inerwalls of that console pocket  amazing work, cant wait to see this thing finished.


----------



## Starlet-SQ (Apr 19, 2008)

must say....it looks very impressive
nice work and keep it up


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

Well 1 year & 9 months later, the console is installed for the last time!  Man time flys!
























Bucket texture coated and Aux. RCA jacks installed. I used a 6-pin plug just in case the console ever needs to come out again.


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

Long time, no update!
Havn't been overly motivated to work on this pig lately, but finally got another thing ticked off this weekend.
I was never happy with how the door cards/speaker pods mounted. The mounting screws, which were needed because of the weight of the panel, really pissed me off. They just looked hacked. Also when I first build the pods, I never took into account the step plates, which the pods rubbed on when you open/closed the door. It wasn't a huge issue, but with shaved handles, it made opening the doors a PITA. I also decided to scrap the LED lit acrylic idea, which was meant to go in the gap between the speaker pods and map pocket.
The new plan was to separate the pods from the door panels, and bolt the pods to the door and use regular panel clips to hold the door cards on.
How they used to look:








First I cut some holes in the door to try and improve midbass








Let the smoke out of the drill :x 








Pod separated from the card and bolted to the door.








Building up the transition between pod and door card








































Here I routed a channel to run a wire for some LED's. These will be wired in with the interior light so they turn on when the door is opened.


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

Missed a few steps with the camera, but here's the pods finished and covered.
















Showing the LED's
























Pod bolted to the door








ANd the card reinstalled
















Have to say I'm f'n STOAKED with the result. They came out much better than I expected.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

wow man you really know how to handle your wood


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

i love the door pods. they give me great ideas for what is possible in a truck/suv


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

eviling said:


> wow man you really know how to handle your wood


That's what she said!


----------

